# spearfishing monday 1-27 Need shooters



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, if the weather holds I will be going out on Monday for a 3-4 tank dive. If we stay shallow, we will be doing 4 tanks, 3 tanks if we get a little deeper.

I would suggest a 32% mix if you plan to go. 

We will be leaving from navy point around 7:00 am. Cost will be $35and will include an autographed copy of Claydo without his shirt on if he goes. 

Call my cell phone if interested.

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris, I'm in. 

Called and left a message. Count me in.

And if that's not a call out to Clay, I don't know what is. I'll let you keep your signed Claydoh doll. :moon


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm definitly interested


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Chris, 

I called after you called me. I am in. If we get a lot of takers we can take two boats.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Got your message, I'm in...I'll call you later. Like Dalton's idea!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Possible but NOAA has 4-6' for Monday.... 

Stressless


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Stressless (1/23/2008)*Possible but NOAA has 4-6' for Monday....
> 
> Stressless


It was just 1-2' about 1 hour ago. They can never make their mind up.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

One big question...is it the 27th? Which is sunday? or the 28th, Monday?? You noncalanderhavinrednecks!! :letsdrink

Anyways, If its sunday, I'm all over it!!!

If its monday, I'm 90% all over it!!!! I wanna go bad man!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And oh yeah.....Chris...I better get a cut of the money if I gotta take more pics in my panties!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like we almost have enough to fill two boats. Clay, I think he means Monday, but he hasn't called me back yet to confirm. I'm good to go either day. Just have to know whether or not I need to develope an eye problem on Monday. You know the one where you can't see going into work.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Now thats funny!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I just talked to Chris. It is Monday the 28th that he is wanting to get out. I'll be going on Mondayand if anyone wants to try and get out Sunday as well, I up for going that day as well.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris count me in if you still have the room. i got a new 60 sea hornet that is itching for some killing.

i left you a message on you're cell.Give me a call if there is room available.Cell:850-485-5609

Thank You,

Jeff


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Chris,

Looks like the weekend might be better. Just two bits. But I am in. I will yell at you tomorrow.

Clay, why is your son on your long dig, You comparing sizes? MB


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You lost me Dalton..."long dig"??? You know 'm slow


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, this weekend might be a little better, but I'm locked in for Monday. Going to be a rough ride. Maybe the forecast will get better between now and then.

Chris


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If the weather holds for Sunday (1-2') I am not opposed to taking 2 others out on my boat Sunday. But that's a big "If" the weather forecast holds as they have it now. I'll just have to play that by ear. Anyone else looking to go out Sunday as well?? Would be great to do two days of spearing in a row.



> *Clay-Doh (1/23/2008)*You lost me Dalton..."long dig"??? You know 'm slow


Clay, I think he meant long "sig." As in the new furry thing in your signiture.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, I meant "sig". I was typing in the dark, and impaired. :banghead


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

knot a yacht your illness is called "anal glaucoma" cause you can't see your ass at work. its highly contagious. but i have to work sunday and monday night so i can't go. plus monday looking like crap and chris is crazy enough to try it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flynurse (1/24/2008)*knot a yacht your illness is called "anal glaucoma" cause you can't see your ass at work. its highly contagious. but i have to work sunday and monday night so i can't go. plus monday looking like crap and chris is crazy enough to try it.


Thanks for the diagnosis Doc. You say, you have to work the night shift huh. What you going to be doing duing the day. Sleep is over rated. The last time out with Chris 2 weeks ago, he worked the night shift and took us out for a full day of diving that morning. I don't know how the man was still alive when we got back to the ramp. But I'll be right there with him in the high seas if it's rough. The man loves to dive, that's for sure.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah-yeah, I'm outta sick days so Ijust calledin stupid for monday! We're goin'...I'm starting my Phenergin IV drip now and following up with oral administration of Decompression Fluid, 'AKA' Red Strip w/ lime!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Any room left? Just got some of my gear in need to get it wet


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

man, I'm API down forthe next 4 weeks at least, ya'll get out there and shoot the crap outta something. I'll be keeping a low profile, but definately one eye on the action. Later Spear-Whores!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (1/24/2008)*Any room left? Just got some of my gear in need to get it wet


I'm not sure. Lets get a final head count. Who all is going with Dalton on Sunday, and who is going with me? Dalton might go both days but you have to check with him. I can dive me plus 4 additional on my boat. If we take both boats, we shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

yall are some crazy MO FO'S

60 degree water


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brandy (1/25/2008)*yall are some crazy MO FO'S
> 
> 60 degree water


Aww come on ya big baby.:moon The water was warm two weeks ago at 62 degrees.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Monday</DIV>East winds 10 to 15 knots becoming southeast. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop.</DIV></DIV></DIV>hope that forecast holds</DIV>


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm in with dalton on sunday, i sadly cannot go monday. and Brandy its really not that cold... i'm way skinnier than any of ya'll and you won't hear me bitch  i'm hungry for grouper!!!!!!!:hungry


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *FenderBender (1/25/2008)*i'm in with dalton on sunday, i sadly cannot go monday. and Brandy its really not that cold... i'm way skinnier than any of ya'll and you won't hear me bitch  i'm hungry for grouper!!!!!!!:hungry


<DIV class=b>Sunday</DIV>North winds 15 to 20 knots decreasing to 10 to 15 knots in the afternoon. Seas 4 to 6 feet early subsiding to 2 to 4 feet in the afternoon. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough early becoming a light to moderate chop in the afternoon. </DIV></DIV>I doubt Dalton will be going on Sunday if the forecast holds true. Might make plans for Monday if possible</DIV>


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Sooooo maybe we shoot some Sheep'ies in the bay on Sunday? I'm up for that! Looks like I'll be back by Sat morning now.

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, I have been using weather underground. Weather underground sucks. They change the forecast about 10 times a day. They are almost always completely off base with the forecast even when we are just a couple of days out.

Anyone have luck with other services?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *craasch210 (1/25/2008)*Ok, I have been using weather underground. Weather underground sucks. They change the forecast about 10 times a day. They are almost always completely off base with the forecast even when we are just a couple of days out.
> 
> Anyone have luck with other services?






I looked at the National weather service site, but weather underground just copies them.





Chris


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *craasch210 (1/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *craasch210 (1/25/2008)*Ok, I have been using weather underground. Weather underground sucks. They change the forecast about 10 times a day. They are almost always completely off base with the forecast even when we are just a couple of days out.
> ...




Having a conversation with yourself Chris??? Yeah, they can't make up their mind what it's going to be like. I can only hope that out of the two days,we get out on one. A late start on Sunday is looking doable as of now for us. But who knows by tomorrow.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Screw it, I just now some how some way, I'm killin somethin this weekend. I would prefer it to be fish, due to the legal reprucussions of killing humans.

By the way Bob, the sheeps have been a lil skittish last couple months. Of course, that coulda changed with the temps!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunday looks better now. Use NOAA.

http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtbltn.pl?file=forecasts/marine/coastal/gm/gmz655.txt

*TONIGHT*
EAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. PERIODS OF RAIN.

*SATURDAY*
EAST WINDS 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST IN THE AFTERNOON.
SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A MODERATE CHOP. PERIODS
OF RAIN.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 FEET NEAR SHORE
AND 6 FEET OFFSHORE. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY.

*SUNDAY*
NORTH WINDS 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3
FEET IN THE AFTERNOON. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*SUNDAY NIGHT*
NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*MONDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH AROUND
15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*TUESDAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH 20 TO
25 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. CHANCE
OF THUNDERSTORMS.

*WEDNESDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING EAST. SEAS 5 TO
7 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. CHANCE OF RAIN.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *FenderBender (1/25/2008)*Sunday looks better now. Use NOAA.
> 
> http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtbltn.pl?file=forecasts/marine/coastal/gm/gmz655.txt
> 
> ...








Weather underground uses the exact same forecast copied from this site. NOAA isnt really getting the job done. Is it always this unpredictable down here? or just winter weather patterns messing things up?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Bottom line is, its rough all winter. Every year. You might get a 12 to 24 hour window when its nice, but apparently its hard to predict. 

Here is what i have found... without a doubt, a north wind will make it rough the farther you go offshore, but for inshore (6 miles or less) spots, its probably not nearly as big as they say it is. 

Hard east or southeast winds are BAD, and make it just plain crappy and big no matter what.. the east wind allows for a longer fetch so the waves are bigger when they get here. 

West winds usually won't build the seas as quickly as an east wind will, but still its gonna be sloppy and no good. 

I hope this helps, its just my opinion from my experience.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like you jokers are gonna have some good weather on Sunday. I sure will be glad when summer gets here. 

On a side note,

I'm looking for a good used nitrox computer. Anyone have one lying around?

Chris


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone please knock on wood...

*COASTAL WATERS FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOBILE AL
930 PM CST FRI JAN 25 2008
GULF COASTAL WATERS DESTIN TO PASCAGOULA OUT 60 NM
*
GMZ650-655-260930-
/O.ROU.KMOB.MA.F.0000.000000T0000Z-000000T0000Z/
COASTAL WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL OUT 20 NM-
930 PM CST FRI JAN 25 2008

*TONIGHT*
EAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS AND GUSTY BECOMING NORTHEAST 
AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET INCREASING TO 3 TO 5 FEET LATE. 
BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. AREAS OF RAIN WITH 
EMBEDDED ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH AROUND 15
KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS
CHOPPY TO ROUGH. NUMEROUS SHOWERS.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS
AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*SUNDAY*
NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*SUNDAY NIGHT*
NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*MONDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH AROUND 15
KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*TUESDAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH 20 TO 25
KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. CHANCE OF
THUNDERSTORMS.

*WEDNESDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING EAST. SEAS 5 TO
7 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. CHANCE OF RAIN


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Monday</DIV>East winds around 10 knots becoming southeast in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth. </DIV></DIV></DIV>Ok, I like weather underground again.:banghead</DIV>


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Seriously,

Can I get a final head count for those going with me on Monday please?

SO far Jerry, jeff, andjon (what is it with the "J" names?)have confirmed.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i would be down but i have classes on monday :reallycrying


----------



## B3245 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.gulfmarineweather.com/index1.html

this seems to be a good site to use.


----------

